# String Quartets on Period Instruments



## miusicmene (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello, as I am an afficionado for chamber music, specially string quartets on period instruments i decided to create this new thread..
we all know about the period instrument recordings of Mozart and Haydn string quartets but when it comes to the romantic period, you really have to dig in order to find something..
At the moment Im listening to one of the great milestones of this genre, the quartet in d minor by Franz Schubert, aka "death and the maiden".
I have already compared some recordings and just found on Amazon what I think is a new recording of this great work, played wonderfully on period instruments by the Æon Quartet. Very interesting interpretation!http://www.amazon.de/Mozart-Schubert-St ... on+quartet
Another great interpretation played with gut strings is of course from the known Quatuor Mosaiques.

Its interesting to know that this particular work is being approached differently using period instruments and definitely is a whole new listening experience!
What do you think?
cheers!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I can't really think of any post-Baroque recordings with period instruments...but I do agree with what you're saying. There seems to be a growing trend of good recordings using them. Perhaps someone finally realised that you can't just use them like traditional ones.
My copies of the Four Seasons all became drinks coasters once the Venice Baroque Orchestra did their recording.


----------

